
David Blaine Ascension [Live] - sschueller
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwzvNAAqH3g
======
newtoday
I watched it and it was awesome. With all the practice and planning ahead,
there were many small last minute decisions made. Maneuvering the unplanned
landing zone was nail biting!

